# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Question pour un  novice apex

## lepierot

Bonjour,
N'y connaissant rien dans APEX, je suis dba oracle uniquement, et je suis en train de prender connaissance d'un environnement APEX de mon entreprise. Celui qui a install APEX n'est plus l....

Quand je regarde les developpements existants de certains developpeurs, je vois que les tables sont acceder via un alias @apex_test.

Quelqu'un peut il me dire ou dans APEX cet alias est il declar.

Je n'ai rien trouv dans le tnsnames concernant cet alias.

Merci

----------

